

Conan O'Brien makes fun of Final Cut Pro X - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/75520/

======
ugh
This looks a lot like it was entirely the editors’ idea (and brilliantly
executed by them) which is quite a bit more worrying for Apple than Conan
making a quip directed at them.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Maybe any publicity is good publicity in this case? When was the last time a
professional editing software package was dissed on a popular TV show? Or any
TV show?

